
Treksit – Graph theory game - thenormal
http://treksit.com/?graph
======
pimlottc
Nifty. The arbitrary size of the playfield (and its invisible border) was
annoying at times, though.

More suggestions:

* A reset button when things get too messed up

* A "check my work" button that highlights errors, which can be hard to see when there get to be a lot of points and edges

* Ability to select and drag multiple points (particularly useful when you need to shift an entire section over to have more room to work

* A clearer explanation of the UI (I was reluctant to click on the diamond icons for fear of losing my progress)

* Some sort of ending (even just a "Congratulations" message)

~~~
bjackman
There is a reset button if you click the upward-pointing arrow at the bottom
of the playfield then the "play" icon.

Also loved this game. Found it challenging - seems like a good starting point
is to find the nodes with the least links and put them around the edge,
maintaining all the symmetries you can. Love the feeling of inversion that you
get when you eliminate a load of crosses in one move.

------
subim
Fun! This is similar to Simon Tatham's Untangle
([http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/](http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/)
and the sgt-puzzles package on Debian systems).

~~~
tantalor
Original version is [http://planarity.net/](http://planarity.net/), made by
me!

I rewrote it in JavaScript a few years back:
[https://github.com/tantalor/raphael.planarity](https://github.com/tantalor/raphael.planarity)

~~~
thebrainkid
I wanted to say thanks for your game! I loved it when it first came out!

------
jakubp
Nice. Went through maybe first 8-10, but it becomes boring without some kind
of 'progress bar'. How long before something happens? Will it become harder
with time, or what? A commentary or some hint at what's next would be
interesting :)

------
tantalor
Looks like this is just a mashup of Tronix by Danijel Duraković with some
other visual effects.

[http://pulzed.com/demo/tronix11/](http://pulzed.com/demo/tronix11/)

------
pbhjpbhj
J age 11yo says it's "cool-a-rooney". Personally I liked it, but the
instructions were too terse to get us started properly and the hyperspeed
thing is a little strange, I assume it's just a distraction?

One problem we had was that J opened the menu at the bottom of the [small]
playing area, that covered the "right arrow" that moves on to the next map. It
wasn't obvious how to get back to playing, the "play" button didn't close the
menu and the collapse arrow wasn't visually apparent.

------
wodenokoto
Nice game, but as others have mentioned, the game area is way too small, and
you need to able to move the entire graph as one, as you often get points
placed towards a corner when you are trying out different positions of points.

Also the "restricted area" link with the "Bonus" alt-text feels like it takes
you on a bit of a spammy ride. I tried it, and it took me to a site that said
something about randomly generated music and a link with the text "show me
something cool", which took me to yet another page, in yet another window with
a bunch of animated dots.

Completely irrelevant and distracting.

------
dharma1
loved it. it's interesting how quickly the brain develops a sort of intuition
how to solve them after a few levels.

Would be good if there was a leaderboard with times

------
skottk
And here I thought that my years fighting with UML modeling tools would go
completely wasted.

------
applecrazy
I was doing a puzzle and it showed me a button to a "restricted area"\- is
this normal?

------
johnhenry
I'm more impressed by the background than the game itself, though both are
well done.

------
am185
what happens after 20? there was nothing?

------
thenormal
Easy peasy puzzle

~~~
tptacek
Easy peasy? Isn't graph planarity NP-complete?

~~~
karlding
No, graph planarity can be determined using Kuratowski's theorem, which
essentially states that a graph is planar if and only if it doesn't contain
K_{5} or K_{3, 3}.

I believe the planarity test algorithm has been improved, such that it can be
done in O(n) using the edge addition method [1].

[1] [http://www.drdobbs.com/planarity-by-edge-
addition/184406070](http://www.drdobbs.com/planarity-by-edge-
addition/184406070)

